# Rally Tent!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A friend of mine has a brand new one of these types of tents still in the box. This is the 2" tubular steel frame, white tarp/fabric roof with sides. Tent measures approximately 8' x 16'. I will verify dimensions.

This tent is great for family gatherings, parties, I have used mine at rallies and I routinely see these set up with vehicles under them.

The box is HEAVY! This is probably going to be killer $$$$ if it is shipped. Contact me if you are interested and I should have the specifics on the tent, brand name etc.

I could meet you at a rally such as Acadia or if you happen to be within driving distance of NH.

Asking price is $100.00

Eric


----------

